# Happy Halloween from Miss Lady!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No matter what petmaltese.com says, I think Miss Lady is beautiful, especially for a 15 year old dog!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree - she's a pretty little Lady. Happy Holloween!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! She is fabulous!!!!! 15!!!! Holy Cow!!!! She is truly amazing!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course she's beautiful. :wub: Love her pretty halloween dress & bow.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lady looks BOOtiful in her Halloween dress & matching bow! I kid you not she gets younger every day. Her hair looks great, Marj! I love the length of her ears.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

She is adorable and her halloween dress is sooo cute!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy Halloween Lady x


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Halloween Miss Lady! Marj, just ignore petmaltese comments, the person got the photos without permission and obviously doesn't have manners, or knows true beauty when they see it!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lady is beautiful :wub: Funny how the little dogs, like our malts and bichons can look so young no matter how old they are. (wish I was like that) especially if their weight is kept properly in check. She is a credit to the care you give her.

And Happy Halloween to you Lady :tender:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

she is always stunning  ive not been on in a while. did i miss something? i hope nobody said otherwise!! xx


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> No matter what petmaltese.com says, I think Miss Lady is beautiful, especially for a 15 year old dog!


There's my Lady Girl!!:wub:

I love her soooo. And Marj, petmaltese.com, talks out of her ass.

To actually give, side by side, comparisons between a 3-year-old, and a 15-year-old, is insane. And equally insane to compare a doggie from a show breeder, to a rescue. That's like putting one of mine up next to Cosy. Duh, of course there's a difference. That did not make sense, was VERY rude, and showed her ignorance. Not to mention she's a thief, she stole your, and Dee's pics, and posted as though she knows what the he** she's talking about. 

I love lady. I so miss my Lulu's "freckle nose". :wub:

Tell Miss Lady, my Sugar sends her love. She also has a freckle nose, and so reminds me of Lulu. Gosh, I love the seniors, more than you will ever know.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Miss Lady looks beautiful in her outfit and matching bow.:wub: Marj, you take such good care of her and I pray CeeCee and Rain live to be older than 15, just like Lady will do!!!!:heart: She loves her Mama and her Mama loves her!!!:happy: Aren't we so lucky to have such sweet babies to cherish~~~~:biggrin:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Are you serious? 

I have admired Lady since I joined this group - I think she is lovely - she has that "knowing expression" that I love in an animals eyes - "what is real, asked the skinned horse" . . . Lady is "real". (From the Velveteen Rabbit) one of my favorite books . . .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> There's my Lady Girl!!:wub:
> 
> I love her soooo. And Marj, petmaltese.com, talks out of her ass.
> 
> ...


I love the seniors, too, Deb. You couldn't get me to trade Miss Lady for a puppy from a show breeder! She is very, very special to me.

Lady isn't actually quite 15. Since she's a rescue, I don't know her exact birthday, but it's somewhere in late November/early December.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey woman, at petmaltese, what the he** is your problem?

Miss Lady is my "Dream" Girl. I love her, and her sexy costume.:wub:

Miss Lady, and I, are both rather endearing....love LBB

Jops: You're NOT endearing. You're a dumbass!

LBB: Oh yes, I am endearing. 

*NO TEAR STAINS:*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lady looks stunning in her Halloween costume. Marj, I'd love to see her closet now....the one you had must be over loaded!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> No matter what petmaltese.com says, I think Miss Lady is beautiful, especially for a 15 year old dog!


 

:wub: :wub: :wub:

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Marj, she is a beauty and one very special Lady :heart:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lady looks beautiful in her Halloween dress and matching bow! :wub: Lady should be a little cheerleader at a football game in her dress and bow; she looks so darling! I would love to see ALL of Lady's bows, what a collection she must have!  How many doggys can say that they are not only beautiful, but, have brains, too.....being the C.E.O. of a successful business in this economy or at anytime for that matter? Petmaltese.com..... put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

There's my Lady:smootch: she looks beautiful, and we all know how loved she is.:tender: B&B hopes she looks as pretty as you do when she's 15 sweet Lady.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, she looks beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I had no idea that Lady is 15. She looks great and certainly does not look her age. She looks so sweet in her little Halloween dress with the matching bow. :wub: Lady is so blessed to have you. Thanks for sharing this adorable photo with us.:blush:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So adorable! She is the perfect Halloween Lady!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I 100% agree. Lady is very, very, very Special. Happy Halloween to you. Miss Lady -- you look adorable in your Halloween dress and bow. We love you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lady - you just made my night.:wub::wub: You look so perfectly ready for Halloween in your pretty dress and of course with the perfect bow in your hair. Don't be telling me that Lady is 15, Marj. :blink: Someone must have made a mistake. She looks like a girl half her age. You go, girl.:chili::chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Miss Lady, you are stunning, as usual.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Miss Lady, your just too beautiful for words!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Hey woman, at petmaltese, what the he** is your problem?
> 
> Miss Lady is my "Dream" Girl. I love her, and her sexy costume.:wub:
> 
> ...


No tear stains. Deb, this is absolutely hysterical!!! Love you, LBB.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... yes, Lady is beautiful Marj. :wub::wub::wub: I love her Halloween dress and bow, too. :wub::wub:

Lady has the dearest and sweetest looking eyes ... they portray pure love. :wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks great. Hard to tell she is 15.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the orange & black combo on Lady!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Awww, she is adorable! Lizzie says she hopes she looks half that good when she's that age!

What a lovely girl!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Halloween to you Miss Lady!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I think Lady is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Miss Lady is beautiful! I wish she could come trick or treat at my house!

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks adorable and amazing for 15 years old!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lady looks gorgeous in her Halloween dress and bow! I don't know what happened about petmaltese, but obviously they didn't know what they were talking about! How dare they insult Lady!! She looks fantastic-especially for a 15 y.o!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lady looks amazing!!

Milo says he wants to look as good as her when he is 15!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Halloween has never looked so pretty!!! Lady you are the most beautiful Halloween girl ever!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> No matter what petmaltese.com says, I think Miss Lady is beautiful, especially for a 15 year old dog!


WOW Lady is 15!? I had no idea. She is beautiful!! and PERFECT! xoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is beautiful!!!! And sure doesn't look 15.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lady, you are one beautiful girl!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> No matter what petmaltese.com says, I think Miss Lady is beautiful, especially for a 15 year old dog!


Bailey says that he thinks Miss Lady is beautiful too...and not just for a 15 year old dog...but a dog of any age. She is a beauty!!!

Marj, you are such a great mom!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree...Miss Lady is beautiful for any age!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

She looks marvellous for fifteen and I love her dress


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is both lovely and well loved!:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG 15 years old!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:
She is BEAUTIFUL . 
I love that little sweet heart of yours. She looks precious in her little outfit and she definitely has the best caring mom that takes great care for her:wub:
xo xo xo 
Jenna


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I just love seeing pictures of our Lady! She is most definately the Grande Dame of Maltese.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Miss Lady, I missed your beautiful pictures <3 love this one so much! thanks for posting, Marj

hugs
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marj, I think Miss Lady is a beautiful girl :wub: and age is just a number.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i agree Marj.. Lady is beautiful!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

happy halloween lady !! u look adrable in ur dress! and let me tell u , u goota tell me ur secrets cause u look like a pup!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy Halloween Lady, you are stunning in your beautiful dress :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my precious Lady you are still a beauty queen. Your Mommy loves
you so very much, but of course you know that


----------

